# Vent cap material



## RST (Jul 19, 2009)

Bump.

Saw a discussion on another forum that box metal attic vents were preferable to those made of plastic. Don't think that's your exact question though.

RST


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

google: ecap vent caps 

They make a real sweet (and inexpensive) pvc 'mushroom' cap that glues on with standard pvc glue.
I was just searching the same thing this morning!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I got my ecap yesterday. 
It took a few days longer than I had expected, but it would seem this guy is just starting out with this product. (perhaps I should buy some stock?)

It looks like it will work out just fine!

DM


----------



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

I think he is talking about pipe boots (pipe flashing) and the actual roof vents. Metal. Plastic has a tendency to deteriorate relatively quickly on a roof. Also, after the plastic starts to weather, it will crack extremely easily.


----------



## spiragui (Jul 1, 2010)

*Vent material*

Hi Guys,

Yeah, I was referring to the pipe boots and roof vents. I ended up going with metal, thankfully! The old ones were half plastic, half yellowjacket-nest.

Not sure what it is about my roof, but it's a yellowjacket magnet. I opened one of the shingle bundles last night, and a whole bunch of them flew out. Kind of difficult to run away when you're tethered to a rooftop (although instinctively I did at least try), but luckily it was late in the evening and they were all a bit dozy!

Cheers
Chris


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes, you were correct in going with metal. And don't think you have cornered the market on yellowjackets. We buy hornet spray by the case. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spiragui (Jul 1, 2010)

Nailgun in one hand, Raid in the other. That's how I roll!

At least the seasoned pros arm themselves with bug spray too. You guys probably don't run screaming like a sissy when they swarm you though...:whistling2:

When I tore off the ridge on my garage there was a huge nest underneath, which resulted in me running the length of the garage roof (7 in 12 pitch) and jumping from the roof, through some fir trees, into my neighbours yard to escape the angry swarm. What made it worse was the fir tree was infested with orb weavers, so I ended up crawling with spiders instead. I guess at least they don't sting. I should have got someone to video me replacing the roof, as there have been some comedy moments for sure.

Cheers
Chris


----------

